# Logitech G27 oder Fanatec GT3 RS oder doch Trustmaster T500RS / Playseat oder nur einen Wheelstand



## WaldemarE (1. Januar 2011)

Also wie man in der Überschrift sieht möchte ich mir ein Lenkrad anschaffen.

Kann mich halt nicht entscheiden welches ob das G27, GT3 RS oder warten bis die ersten test zum T500 RS kommen. 

Hat einer von euch erfahrung mit beiden lenkrädern und kann mir die vor und nachteile der lenkräder sagen. 

die vorteile beim G27 ist die H-Schaltung und der Preis.
die vorteile beim GT3 RS sind halt die Pedale aber da muss ich nochmal was drauf packen wenns um die H-Schaltung geht.

was denkt ihr sollte ich mir nen Playseat besorgen oder einfach nen Wheelstand und dann einen gebrauchten Sportsitz holen?


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Logitech G25 oder Fanatec GT3 RS oder doch Trustmaster T500RS / Playseat oder nur einen Wheelstand*

Also erstmal in deiner Überschrift steht G25 (Deshalb schreib ich auch hier, hab selber eins)
Und ich kann dir sagen dass G27/25 hat zwar eine H Schaltung die aber so was von "schwammig" ist, d.h du kannst die Gänge im Prinzip reinpusten...
Beim GT3 RS hast du natürlich nen klasse Lenkrad aber die Schaltung ist halt milde gesagt "billig"...
Wenn du einen richtig guten Racingseat willst wirst du nicht unter 400€ kommen, also eine Frage des Preises.
mfg


----------



## WaldemarE (2. Januar 2011)

Kann mir denn noch einer was drüber sagen???


----------



## derf (4. April 2011)

Hast du schon gekauft?

Hast du eine Konsole?

Für jeden Anspruch/Geldbeutel lässt sich etwas finden. Du bekommst gute Lenkräder für 70-1xxx Euro. Wenn du das Geld für einen Playseat hast, gibt es auch einige Alternativen.
Am besten du beschreibst nochmal ausführlich was du dir so vorstellst und wieviel du investieren willst. Dein PC lässt vermuten, dass du keine halben Sachen machst. Ist das so? 

Fanatec und Thrustmaster arbeiten an einer H-Schaltung!

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel vom Playseat. Bei 3 Pedalen stört die Stange zwischen den Beinen. Zumal eine Stange vermutlich keine perfekte Stabilität bietet.

Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Nähe die Möglichkeit Lenkräder zu testen. Wie im Racestar Playseats Simcenter in Remscheid. 


Anstatt das Geld für einen Playseat auszugeben, würde ich eher ein Rig selbst bauen. Wenn du ein fertiges Produkt willst, gibt es u.a.  ->
Racing seats and frames
o b u t t o - Europe
PlaySeats.de in Remscheid

Hier noch eine Simracer Community.
http://forum.virtualracing.org/


----------



## WaldemarE (5. April 2011)

Hab mir schon das GT3 RS V2 CSP geholt
und das mit dem rig lasse ich erstmal da ich ne kleine wohnung hab und nicht weis wo ich dat ding hinstellen soll 

aber danke die links


----------



## gh0st76 (6. April 2011)

Gute Wahl. Die Fanatec Wheels sind um einiges besser als die Teile von Logitech.


----------

